# algea in java moss



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i havent cleaned my tank in a while and my java moss is filled with algea. should i just pull the algea out? im afraid this will tear up the moss, it need to be trimmed anyways so should i just trim it and keep up with water changes?


----------



## itafx (Jan 10, 2008)

I had stuff in my Java Moss that looked like algae. I posted it up on Aquarium Advice.com, and an astute member IDed it as diatoms. I took out the Java Moss and rinsed it vigorously and the diatoms melted away. I put the Java Moss back in the tank and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you pull out the algea it will also pull out moss. I would just trim the moss down past where the algae is, this is a more effective way of getting rid of it initially. Then make sure that you are consistent with water changes, maintenance & fertilization; to keep it away.


----------

